# Adding vibrator to SnowEx 575



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a new SnowEx 575 that i am installing tomorrow..
I just ordered a Karrier 80 vibrator for the spreader, but i wont get it for another week..

so my question is (newbie).. can i wire the vibrator into the spreader power rather than running another set of wires to the battery/cab ?? It would be switched power from the spreader, so the vibrator would only come on when the spreader is powered right?? 

Thanks in advance for your replies :salute:


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

You want a seperate switch for the viberator. You only need to run it a few seconds at a time to shake stuff loose.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

is it bad to run continuoius? will ti hurt it?... i already used my acc. wire for my lights...and the brake light was the other wire...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I think I can help here.

I have a Snow ex 575 with a vibrator. 

If you are going to run just bagged materials (Melters, Bag salt) You wont need to run a vibrator at all. 

If you are planning on running Bulk salt then you WILL have to run the vibrator the whole time you are spreading your load. 

If you plan on running a salt sand mix, You WILL NOT be able to push it (Even with a vibrator) Unless its a Dry mix. DO NOT use sand from your local gravel pit, It will be far to wet to push through.

Believe me here. Last year was my first year having to apply any sort of melters. I bought my 575. Worked great with Bag melters. Since It work so good I thought it would push any type of bulk salt through it. Boy was I wrong. It was during last years mid west Ice storm. I load up, Head out and start spreading. And nothing is comming out. AT ALL. So late at night I called my Snow Ex dealer and he just happened to have the vibrator kit in stock. I put it in and everything worked great. I got through the storm with out any more problems.

So The next storm I decided to try Salt/Sand from our gravel pit. Even with the vibrator kit it was WAY TO HEAVY!!!!!!!!!! So scrap that Idea all together. 

To get sand through. I was using 3 bags of Sand box sand. The dry stuff that you get inside of lowes or home depot. It has to come from inside because more than likely the stuff from out side is covered with snow or ice and is WET. So take the three bags and layer it in the spreader with bagged salt. So a bag of salt on the bottom, 1 bag of sand, 2 bags salt, 1 bag sand, 2 bags salt, 1 bag sand, then top off with salt. You will have to spread with te vibrator on the whole time due to the density of the load, but it will spread.

This year I have more accounts so I use my 575 for bag melters and the occasional load of bulk salt. I have a 1875 sand pro, and a 2400 that I only use for bulk salt.

So I hope my ranting here has helped.

Peterbilt


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

IT HAS GREATLY....i take it it doesn;t harm the vibe to run for the whole time i am spreading?..i use bagged #1 rock...but i was considering vibe to avoid problems...i can also use my light wire with a DPDT switch to power + to lights or - to vibe and then have a switch....

any pictures of vibe install or words of wisdom?


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

*you must run separate ly. if not, youll burn new spreader motor
if you successfully mount it , you can spread wet sand or salt ([email protected] a ton) vs. 250 a skid. now you shovel , unless you load w/ mach.*


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

please explain your statement


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Peterbilt;454398 said:


> I think I can help here.
> 
> I have a Snow ex 575 with a vibrator.
> 
> ...


you may run dry , clean bulk with out vibrator. watch the occasional 2b size stone in the pile


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

92XT;454907 said:


> you may run dry , clean bulk with out vibrator. watch the occasional 2b size stone in the pile


this statement i understand but...



92XT;454900 said:


> *you must run separate ly. if not, youll burn new spreader motor
> if you successfully mount it , you can spread wet sand or salt ([email protected] a ton) vs. 250 a skid. now you shovel , unless you load w/ mach.*


mount it ?!? mount what?...the vibe?...how do i successfully mount it?

and how do you burn it??? what happens...why?


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dissociative;455064 said:


> this statement i understand but...
> 
> mount it ?!? mount what?...the vibe?...how do i successfully mount it?
> 
> and how do you burn it??? what happens...why?


Mounting the vibrator (hardwired separately)
If you tap in to the same wiring as the motor , it will cause it to strain and burn up or *worse , you may have a bar-b-que on the side of the road*.(truckers lingo for car fire)


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ahhhhh......sorry..i am a little sloooooooow


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

is it horrible to just run em constantly?...while spreading?...i have my acc wire used for led lights...i can use same wire for vibe....runs only while i am spinning salt....switched...but i won't be momentarily vibbing...just constant if spinner is moving...or will it burn out quickly?

NOT WIRED TO SPIN MOTOR....wired to switch ...but i like lights to stay on while spreading..so vibe would stay on too


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Not a good idea.. for the time it takes just run fresh wires... i just went through the same thing (i started this thread) you dont want the vib. running that much.. my .02


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

92XT;455067 said:


> Mounting the vibrator (hardwired separately)
> If you tap in to the same wiring as the motor , it will cause it to strain and burn up or *worse , you may have a bar-b-que on the side of the road*.(truckers lingo for car fire)





Dissociative;455075 said:


> ahhhhh......sorry..i am a little sloooooooow


you are not slow he just dosent make since all the time and likes to talk in riddles and likes to talk about stuff burning idonno why

as far as it hurting the vibrator to run continous NO PROBLEM the karrier vib is CONTIOUS DUTY i have mine running contious i just taped into the wire running to the salter but my wire size is 6Gauge


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

92XT;454900 said:


> *you must run separate ly. if not, youll burn new spreader motor
> if you successfully mount it , you can spread wet sand or salt ([email protected] a ton) vs. 250 a skid. now you shovel , unless you load w/ mach.*


Sorry thisis the quote i ment to use


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just put a second one on one of my spreaders and yes you should run separate wires. You need to mount it toward the lower half of the spreader (on the back side) near the neck of the spreader, this is where you usually have problems with bulk salt. If your running bagged salt then you wont need a vibe. No one recommends using one on a tailgate spreader due to the hopper being plastic (it might crack). When I think the hopper is getting low on salt I DO NOT leave it on all the time, just when needed. I made the switch to bulk salt only! A pallet of 30-80lb bags costs me $167.81 + tax (2400lbs) a scoop of bulk costs me $80.00 + tax and probably over 2400lbs.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

> as far as it hurting the vibrator to run continous NO PROBLEM the karrier vib is CONTIOUS DUTY


ok...so which is it.....i will NOT be tapping into spinner motor wires...i have a separate wire already ran with just LED lights on it...i DO NOT...want to crawl under truck and fish a new wire...TOOO COLD ...

what will it hurt to run vibe when spinner is turning...?..Leds are on switch right next to VSC for box...so only go on when i spin...they are wired into same wire as my 2 task lights...COMPLETELY different from spinner wires...


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

it's not good for the spreader.. especially a hitch mount.. what vib. did you get? the karrier 80?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

none yet.....considering it...bagged #1 was sticking to sides...and had to thump it....1st run out...wtf...it was raining and moist...but a vibe would have been nice...


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

i got as 1075 installed on my truck with a vib kit and theres a switch right next to the controller u just hit it once for like 3 seconds and it loosens it all up its definatley worth it


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

ok, well i'm no expert.. but i have a new hitch mount spreader and i just installed a karrier 80 on it.. for a small vib. it shakes the sh*t out of the spreader. i'm sure the vib. and the spreader motor can take the pounding, but i'm pretty sure you'd damage the poly hopper.. again just my .02

For the 15min it would take to run a set of wires and a switch it could save the spreader in the long run


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

You cant tap into the spreader motor for power. 
You will need a seperate switch. 
Mounting the Vibrator is easy.
Yes, you can run it continusly.
No, you won't need it for DRY MATERIAL.
YOU WILL NOT EVER BE ABLE TO RUN WET, BULK, OR ANY STRAIGHT SAND THROUGH IT VIBRATOR OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You will have to vibrate Bulk salt the entire time you spread.
You wont have to with bagged melters, Unless the have been exposed to water and have become wet.

Like I said in my above post. I HAVE TRIED IT ALL WITH MY 575. I can tell you from experience what works and what does not. So much even that my local Snow-ex dealer has 90% of 575 customers call me when they are asking what you can and can't do with them.

Peterbilt


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok I might be lost but what type chemicals are you going to run that is the first step a 575 might run full for 3 min on high.


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

i've been running straight sand (tube sand) and pickled sand, and i only have to hit the vibrator once or twice per load and only for a second, they work great. I just dont understand why you would want to run it continuous?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

CUZ ITS 15* AND I DON'T HAVE A GARAGE...AND IT'S SNOWY OUT THERE...i really don't want to run new wires...you have convinced me to not run continuious though....i am enlightened...i just need to get the vibe now.....


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Dissociative;455308 said:


> CUZ ITS 15* AND I DON'T HAVE A GARAGE...AND IT'S SNOWY OUT THERE...i really don't want to run new wires...you have convinced me to not run continuious though....i am enlightened...i just need to get the vibe now.....


http://www.plowsunlimited.com/spreader_karrier.htm


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Figure it out for yourself. I tried to help.


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Peterbilt;455318 said:


> Figure it out for yourself. I tried to help.


it's a forum, people have different opinions. "I" have had no issues running sand in mine, but my pickled sand is stored at my shop indoors, if i'm too far away from the shop i reload on the job using straight sand and mix it with salt that i keep in the truck bed (bagged) so i guess i'm lucky not to be using wet material.


----------



## CleanSweep&Plow (Dec 4, 2007)

*Boss Tgs 1100 Salt Spreaders Are The Best.*

I just brought a brand new one without a vibrator in the beginning of the season. Needless to say i just bought the vibrator, WHAT A DIFFERENCE. BOSS IS THE BESTwesport


----------

